# Please watch show catalogs



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Please watch show catalogs for Blackhaven's Night Skye. If she shows up in a catalog PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me know via pm.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Is Skye not your new Pup?


----------



## SkyeGSD (Apr 7, 2001)

Your best bet would be to notify the CKC/AKC... But i'm guessing that whoever has your pup probably wouldn't enter her under her actual registered name... I really hope you get your pup back... I will definitely keep my eye out in this area...


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

yes brian Skye is my new pup. I cant say a whole lot on public forum about the problem but if your wondering just pm or email me and i'll let you know.
Thank you Sheila.
CKC is aware of the problem.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

OK sent a PM

How was Orangeville?


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Didn't get out to Orangeville, I had health issues that had me in the hospital last week. and have left me with 20/800 sight in one eye and i walk with a tilt ( kind of looks like Ive been drinking lololol)
I might have to get Edgar to handle the dogs until i can get back up to speed.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Well Good Luck with everything in the New Year!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

any luck yet with skye?


----------

